# Estação Meteorológica de Degracia Cimeira - Davis Vantage Pro2 + Abrigo de Stevenson



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2011 às 16:20)

Instalada desde dia 31 de Dezembro de 2010, é agora apresentada ao público, depois de muitos dias pouco propícios a fotografias. A nova estação é uma Davis Vantage Pro2, como já seria de esperar, vindo de um fiel à marca como sou.



Apostei na melhor qualidade de instalação que seria possível fazer, com o RS a ficar 1,60 m acima do telhado mais próximo, ficando, em redor, a uma distância muito superior a qualquer superfície, como é possível verificar nas fotografias abaixo. Permite, à semelhança da instalação de Moscavide, um óptimo arejamento do termo-higrómetro e as leituras mais aproximadas possível às correctas, captando-se uma massa de ar mais homogénea e distante de paredes e superfícies quanto possível.

O mastro de 6 metros de comprimento instalado acima do terraço do 1º andar da moradia permite, assim as seguintes alturas dos instrumentos em relação ao solo da rua, aproximadamente:

Termo-higrómetro: 7,50 m
Pluviómetro: 7,90 m
Anemómetro: 10,90 m

---


Vista desde o terraço do 1º andar:










Vista desde a rua:









As casas brancas em distinção com este equipamento meteorológico:








O abrigo de Stevenson em secagem contínua durante mais 5 dias, esperando para ser colocado no exterior. (Há alguns dias atrás, pois actualmente já se encontra no exterior):









Já equipado com a instrumentação necessária, infelizmente no terraço, por não dispor de um terreno, mas até ao momento com diferenças pouco significativas entre a Davis e o abrigo, pois o terraço é arejado e orientado a Norte:















Está online desde dia 4 no seguinte link:

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTALE8


----------



## Veterano (13 Jan 2011 às 16:25)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica de Degracia Cimeira - Davis Vantage Pro2 + Abrigo de Steven*

Parabéns, Daniel, a instalação está óptima.


----------



## actioman (13 Jan 2011 às 16:26)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica de Degracia Cimeira - Davis Vantage Pro2 + Abrigo de Steven*

Ahh grande Danie, assim é que é! Dá gosto a dedicação que demonstras pelas tuas EMAs! Parabéns! 

Por acaso não tens uma casita aqui pela zona de Elvas não!


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Jan 2011 às 16:37)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica de Degracia Cimeira - Davis Vantage Pro2 + Abrigo de Steven*

Parabéns!
É sem dúvida uma mais valia. Setup bem alto

Fiquei foi admirado com o RS de pequenas dimensões...

reforço os parabéns pela estação.

cps


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jan 2011 às 16:39)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica de Degracia Cimeira - Davis Vantage Pro2 + Abrigo de Steven*

Excelente. Então o Stevenson ainda está a secar...quero depois saber os resultados das toneladas de instrumentos que lá vais colocar dentro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2011 às 16:41)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica de Degracia Cimeira - Davis Vantage Pro2 + Abrigo de Steven*



HotSpot disse:


> Excelente. Então o Stevenson ainda está a secar...quero depois saber os resultados das toneladas de instrumentos que lá vais colocar dentro.



Já secou, a última foto é no terraço, com os resultados iniciais das diferenças entre ele e a Davis.


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2011 às 16:54)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica de Degracia Cimeira - Davis Vantage Pro2 + Abrigo de Steven*

Instalação irrepreensível, como sempre!

Está um mimo


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Jan 2011 às 17:25)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica de Degracia Cimeira - Davis Vantage Pro2 + Abrigo de Steven*

Mais uma estaçao disponivel,fantastico trabalho,obrigado *Daniel*


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2011 às 17:54)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica de Degracia Cimeira - Davis Vantage Pro2 + Abrigo de Steven*

Tive a oportunidade de estar presente numa das etapas de construção do abrigo de Stevenson do Daniel. Se vissem o amor e entusiasmo com que ele o construiu... Sem dúvida digno de alguém com muito amor à meteorologia.

O abrigo está um mimo. Muitos parabéns Daniel.

Quanto à Davis, bom que dizer... Rigor ao mais alto nível, e quanto ao funcionamento, esperemos que o suficiente para que em 2040 possas fazer a primeira normal climatológica de Degracia!


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Jan 2011 às 18:26)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica de Degracia Cimeira - Davis Vantage Pro2 + Abrigo de Steven*

Dá gosto ver uma instalação assim. E o abrigo de Stevenson só digo que está um espectáculo. 
Estás realmente de parabéns pela dedicação e pelo excelente trabalho aqui apresentado.


----------



## actioman (13 Jan 2011 às 19:10)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica de Degracia Cimeira - Davis Vantage Pro2 + Abrigo de Steven*

Daniel, pelo que vejo nas fotos apenas tens o mastro seguro em dois pontos, não seria melhor um terceiro de forma a fazer uma triangulação? Ou fisicamente era complicado?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2011 às 19:25)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica de Degracia Cimeira - Davis Vantage Pro2 + Abrigo de Steven*



AnDré disse:


> Tive a oportunidade de estar presente numa das etapas de construção do abrigo de Stevenson do Daniel. Se vissem o amor e entusiasmo com que ele o construiu... Sem dúvida digno de alguém com muito amor à meteorologia.



Obrigado a todos.

Nessa fase não estive sozinho e tive a tua ajuda no encaixe dos pés. Teria sido mais difícil sem ela. O amor à meteorologia é partilhado por todos nós.





actioman disse:


> Daniel, pelo que vejo nas fotos apenas tens o mastro seguro em dois pontos, não seria melhor um terceiro de forma a fazer uma triangulação? Ou fisicamente era complicado?



As duas espias colocadas oferecem bastante resistência ao mastro, pois ele não oscila no sentido contrário, devido às fixações na parede. Se for necessário, colocarei mais duas espias nos pontos em falta.


----------



## wheel18 (13 Jan 2011 às 19:31)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica de Degracia Cimeira - Davis Vantage Pro2 + Abrigo de Steven*

Boas,

Excelente trabalho, parabens. Mas relativamente ao abrigo poderias melhorar um pouco...falta mesmo muito pouco. 
Todos os abrigos profissionais com que trabalhei utilizavam "persiana" dupla. Isto é a parede era composta por "persianas" de madeira em forma de V invertido de forma a reduzir significativamente a velocidade do ar dentro do abrigo. A parede tipo / não é suficiente... Isto para os padrões profissionais claro.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Jan 2011 às 21:16)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica de Degracia Cimeira - Davis Vantage Pro2 + Abrigo de Steven*

Estive sempre a par dos desenvolvimentos tanto da construção do abrigo de Stevenson, como também da própria compra, e posterior instalação da Davis. Sem dúvida material do bom e uma montagem como manda o figurino. Parabéns!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jan 2015 às 16:11)

Recolocando fotos (dentro do possível) da instalação da estação de Degracia Cimeira - Gavião, depois da expiração do servidor.

Panorâmica da envolvência da estação desde a rua.











Panorâmica vertical a partir da varanda do 1º andar da casa.






Esta estação tem uma excelente exposição a todos os quadrantes, mas, devido à altura a que se encontra o termo-higrómetro, as máximas e principalmente as mínimas, são suavizadas em dias de céu limpo e estabilidade atmosférica, pelo que está em estudo um segundo abrigo a uma altura inferior, noutro local do topo da casa, que, se necessário pode vir a ter o sensor com uma calibração específica para evitar sobreestimação das máximas. Mas ainda nada é garantido, pois o estudo está em curso e só se avançará com essa redução de altura se houver realmente benefício na descida das temperaturas mínimas em noites de estabilidade atmosférica na nova posição.


Estação Meteorológica de Degracia Cimeira

Davis Vantage Pro2 6152
Passive Radiation Shield
Termo-higrómetro 1,50 m acima do bico do telhado mais alto
Termo-higrómetro a uma altura do solo de 7,50 metros
Permanentemente sob incidência solar, sem obstáculos
Local alto em relação à superfície da rua e arejado


----------

